# Free Irwin Clamp from Rocker



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

LJ'ers The October issue of "Woodworker's Journal" has an offer for a free 6: SL300 Quick Grpi Clamp with the purchase of a 24" SL300 like clamp @ a price of $39.99 mail order only. These clamps have a very good reputation, but are a little pricy for me as I have plenty of various clamps currently. So, if any one wants my coupon offer number PM me Please. It good for the first reply. Have a "Chipper" day! Russell


----------



## riderguy57 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!

Scott


----------

